# Screens and Baskets



## Rob2444

I am experimenting with the IMS E61 200M and VST 20grm basket vs OEM Lelit screen and basket.

I just started this morning and have no definitive comments but after dialing in I "think" there was more clarity. Enough to convince me that I am going to keep using the bottom two screen and basket.

More to come.

Rob


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Yes. The IMS screens are much easier to keep clean, and less fines go back into the group.

IMO, VST baskets are essential items. 🙂


----------



## Doram

Rob2444 said:


> I am experimenting with the IMS E61 200M and VST 20grm basket vs OEM Lelit screen and basket.


 Is the Lelit shower screen in your picture the stock one that came with the machine? Mine doesn't have anything written on it.
Do you find the IMS screen hard to remove as some reports suggest?

A little of topic here, but for those who also replaced the group gasket (especially with a Cafelat silicone one) - what thickness did you go for and where does the PF handle lock with it? I read that new machines take 8mm, and that once the PF/group wear out it might need an 8.5 mm gasket. However, my calipers seem to show that the new stock gasket is 8.5 mm, so not sure what size to get.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Doram said:


> Is the Lelit shower screen in your picture the stock one that came with the machine? Mine doesn't have anything written on it.
> Do you find the IMS screen hard to remove as some reports suggest?
> 
> A little of topic here, but for those who also replaced the group gasket (especially with a Cafelat silicone one) - what thickness did you go for and where does the PF handle lock with it? I read that new machines take 8mm, and that once the PF/group wear out it might need an 8.5 mm gasket. However, my calipers seem to show that the new stock gasket is 8.5 mm, so not sure what size to get.
> 
> View attachment 43863


 Does your PF lock at 6 o'clock? If it locks earlier, change to an 8mm gasket (Cafelat ones are great!). On the Lelit Elizabeth, it's 8mm thick.


----------



## Doram

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Does your PF lock at 6 o'clock? If it locks earlier, change to an 8mm gasket (Cafelat ones are great!). On the Lelit Elizabeth, it's 8mm thick.


 Mine locks at 6 o'clock, but the gasket seems to be 8.5 mm, so it's a bit confusing.
I asked Lelit but got an auto-response - they just started a week long summer holiday...


----------



## RDC8

IMHO the important factor is whether or not the seal is effective rather than the exact locking position. Although is seems more "natural" (easier to handle (see what I did there 😜)) at the 6 o'clock position it won't really matter if it is slightly out. I have a well-worn PF where the lugs are starting to wear down, so it's locking (and sealing) a little before 5 o'clock - and this is with an 8.5mm gasket.


----------



## shaunlawler

What's the most common/usuable size VST basket to go for?

I'm using the Lelit double at the moment (14g-18g) size and dosing 18g into this.

Is it worth just then getting a VST 18g basket and would I notice much difference? (I already have an IMS shower screen)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob2444

*Yes, the Lelit screen is the one that came with the Bianca. Once I changed them out for the EMS I **left it on. *

In my opinion the VST baskets will hold 2 more grams of coffee than stated. Most of my shots are 18gms and I use the 18 grams basket. There is still plenty of headroom.


----------



## Crackazz

Hi, I recently changed my gasket for a cafelat silicone replacement and the 8mm one was recommended and fits perfect, the "red" one.

never got on with the ims baskets .. always found I had to grind much finer than the stock and got a much bitter taste.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Crackazz said:


> never got on with the ims baskets .. always found I had to grind much finer than the stock and got a much bitter taste.


 If you grind finer, you are extracting more. Bitterness can mean overextracting, or temperature is too high.


----------



## Crackazz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you grind finer, you are extracting more. Bitterness can mean overextracting, or temperature is too high.


 Yeah .. vicious cycle. If I didn't tighten up the grind it would just brew to quickly


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Crackazz said:


> Yeah .. vicious cycle. If I didn't tighten up the grind it would just brew to quickly


 You have to tighten up the grind. Which grinder have you? Which machine?


----------



## Crackazz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You have to tighten up the grind. Which grinder have you? Which machine?


 Niche and maraX


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Crackazz said:


> Niche and maraX


 You should be absolutely fine with an IMS basket or VST. Which temperature are you at?


----------



## Crackazz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You should be absolutely fine with an IMS basket or VST. Which temperature are you at?


 94c, the issue is trying to get a decent pour without it gushing. Never have an issue with stock basket.

dosing 18gm


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Crackazz said:


> 94c, the issue is trying to get a decent pour without it gushing. Never have an issue with stock basket.
> 
> dosing 18gm


 How does it feel when you tamp? Compared to the stock basket, do you feel there's more space in the IMS basket? If so, does more. You want the distance from the edge of the basket to the tamped coffee to be the same on both baskets. Feels to me you are doing something very wrong.


----------



## Crackazz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Feels to me you are doing something very wrong.


  yeah, feels that way sometimes.

tried upping the dose as the gap between puck and shower screen was too much, back off on the grind to extract less.. still never really got on using the basket and just hated wasting coffee with sink shots when I could nail with the stock basket much easier.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Crackazz said:


> yeah, feels that way sometimes.
> 
> tried upping the dose as the gap between puck and shower screen was too much, back off on the grind to extract less.. still never really got on using the basket and just hated wasting coffee with sink shots when I could nail with the stock basket much easier.


 Ok. Fair enough. But there's nothing wrong with the basket, the machine or the grinder. You can't expect things to work in exact the same way. You need to dose the correct amount and the correct grind setting for different baskets.


----------



## Crackazz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ok. Fair enough. But there's nothing wrong with the basket, the machine or the grinder. You can't expect things to work in exact the same way. You need to dose the correct amount and the correct grind setting for different baskets.


 What are you dosing at?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Crackazz said:


> What are you dosing at?


 So I have a VST 18g. I dose 18.3g.

do the coin test: grind and tamp normally. Put a 10p coin on top. Lock the PF. Remove it. Is there an indent from the coin? If not, dose more. Repeat until there's just a light indent. That's the right dose.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So I have a VST 18g. I dose 18.3g.
> 
> do the coin test: grind and tamp normally. Put a 10p coin on top. Lock the PF. Remove it. Is there an indent from the coin? If not, dose more. Repeat until there's just a light indent. That's the right dose.


 Which IMS basket have you? You may have one which can accommodate more then 18g, so what you are reporting makes sense.


----------



## rxmnt

It's strange, I'm also unable to produce good espresso with my IMS basket. It's always sour, even though I am in the ballpark of around 30s (from pulling the lever). If I try to grind finer, I get channeling frequently.

Using the IMS 16-20g basket, dosing 18g, with Mara X and Eureka Mignon Specialita.

I'll try the coin test.


----------



## Mrboots2u

rxmnt said:


> It's strange, I'm also unable to produce good espresso with my IMS basket. It's always sour, even though I am in the ballpark of around 30s (from pulling the lever). If I try to grind finer, I get channeling frequently.
> 
> Using the IMS 16-20g basket, dosing 18g, with Mara X and Eureka Mignon Specialita.
> 
> I'll try the coin test.


 Whats the output tho , time isn't always the best indication of how to make sweetness and adjustments required

How does it taste when it channels as not all shots will taste bad as a result of this .

One of the issues i had with the IMS baskets was there wide ranging dose tolerances as 4g is quite a bit


----------



## Doram

Mrboots2u said:


> One of the issues i had with the IMS baskets was there wide ranging dose tolerances as 4g is quite a bit


 How can the tolerances of baskets differ from brand to brand? Surely the volume of a basket is fixed, and the capacity/tolerance is determined by the density of the coffee, or am I missing something?

(I know VST say the tolerance is +- one gram [so for example their 15g is good for 14-16 grams] and IMS may say that their equivalent basket can hold 12-18 grams of coffee, which is double the tolerance), but if the volume of the baskets is the same, how can their tolerance be different? Does the brand change the physics? Please help my understand this conundrum.


----------

